# Rino Plastic card Template



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

So I want to make some exploded Rino bits including the front quarter for my Hive tyrant to stand upon. I want it to be like a crag that is stands all Captain Morgan style on. Anyone know of a good rino template I could cut up and use just the front panels and treads.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry man, But posting something such as this is against GW's ip and, because of so, is against heresy-online's rules. If you would like more information about the subject I would suggest Clicking on the link in my signature, or go here:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=3900002


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh ok, didn't think wanting to build bits of a model was against the rules. My bad! Now is it against the rules to ask for profile shots of the rhino model? From which I could make a facsimile of the front right corner to be wreckage on the base of my Tyrant?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Asking for profile shots of a model isn't what you did, though.

You specifically asked for templates - and the posting of and requesting of are both not allowed on this board.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Photos are everywhere on this site. To the best of my knowledge, no one has been jailed for putting pics in the gallery or modeling threads.

As to templates... a google search might find something a GW lawyer hasn't. Just don't mention it here.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Exactly. It doesn't matter what you're using it for, GW has said they don't like people hosting templates for their intellectual property, so you won't find them here and you won't ask for them here. We don't want the site to get shut down, it's as simple as that.

As for pics, ten seconds in google image search will net you what you asked for.

























Front, side, 3/4 view
Have fun.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just google paperhammer and you will find what you need, or if you want a genuine rhino kit i sell them for £12 got a few in stock at the moment.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. I think what I need to do now is find some one at my local game store with one build so that I can see how big it is so that I can make my drawings the right size to use with my tyrant. Got to try and make it as true to scale as I can. Now no one can get upset cause I have hand drawn my own maps to cut out and re-size. As long as I never say that the idea of the image is my own, just that the drawing is my own I'm not stepping on any toes. I love being an artist! Knowing my way around a pen makes making things a bit easier and hassle free.


----------

